# 2016 WineMaker International Amateur Wine Competition



## ibglowin

Go big or go home right?

All I know is this is the most EXPENSIVE amateur wine competition in the US to enter. Have not entered this one before mainly because of the high cost but I wanted to give it a shot once just to see how it goes. Some winemakers have liked it, others not so much.

4 wines entered : $100
FedEx ground shipping to VT : $32

Ave cost per bottle to enter......... $33! 

Anyone else giving it a go this year? Time is running out.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not worth it, based on the feedback I've seen.


----------



## Sag12

Yes I will participate. The feedback (results) are interesting to know.


----------



## joeswine

*amateur wine contest*

Been there, done that _one a couple of times_ not enough for the cost and if you noticed there entries are going down. I think local contest are more fun that's were I like to be at this point in my wine making days.​


----------



## Boatboy24

BTW Mike: If you haven't already shipped, I'd be happy to judge your wines for free!


----------



## ibglowin

Probably get better notes from you! They have a racket I know but wanted to try it once anyways.



Boatboy24 said:


> BTW Mike: If you haven't already shipped, I'd be happy to judge your wines for free!


----------



## knockabout

Wanted to but too much $$$ for me too.


----------



## ibglowin

Results have been posted. Went 4 for 4! One Silver and 3 Bronze. My 2012 "Prisoner blend" took the Silver. Will be interesting to read the notes.

Results are posted online here.


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> Results have been posted. Went 4 for 4! One Silver and 3 Bronze. My 2012 "Prisoner blend" took the Silver. Will be interesting to read the notes.
> 
> Results are posted online here if interested.



Congrats. That's awesome.


----------



## Kraffty

Congratulations mike


----------



## NorCal

Way to go IB.


----------



## joeswine

a wins a win ,4 for 4 =good show,IB, was just in santé fe for a week and loved it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Mike, that is awesome!


----------



## ibglowin

You guys must like the area. Didn't you come out a year or two ago as well?



joeswine said:


> was just in santé fe for a week and loved it.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Results have been posted. Went 4 for 4! One Silver and 3 Bronze. My 2012 "Prisoner blend" took the Silver. Will be interesting to read the notes.
> 
> Results are posted online here.



Congrats Mike! Nice job!


----------



## joeswine

Yes this will have been the 3rd time there ,this time we stayed at the LaFonda ,,outstanding, went to loa Alamos for lunch at the Blue Window. cafe,did the peblos inside the mountain, eat at the anstaza,,w3 eat and drank our way through the better part of New Mexico.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Results have been posted. Went 4 for 4! One Silver and 3 Bronze. My 2012 "Prisoner blend" took the Silver. Will be interesting to read the notes.
> 
> Results are posted online here.



Way to go Mike!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Excellent, sounds like you guys had the full southwest experience! 



joeswine said:


> Yes this will have been the 3rd time there ,this time we stayed at the LaFonda ,,outstanding, went to loa Alamos for lunch at the Blue Window. cafe,did the peblos inside the mountain, eat at the anstaza,,w3 eat and drank our way through the better part of New Mexico.


----------



## almargita

Pleasant surprise in todays mail! I won two GOLD medals in the 2016 Wine Makers Magazine competition..... One for a Peach Icewine & one for a Chocolate Raspberry Port. 
Al


----------



## AZMDTed

almargita said:


> Pleasant surprise in todays mail! I won two GOLD medals in the 2016 Wine Makers Magazine competition..... One for a Peach Icewine & one for a Chocolate Raspberry Port.
> Al


Congratulations, that's terrific!


----------



## cintipam

Awesome job, almargita!

Pam in cinti


----------



## ibglowin

Way to go Al!


----------



## Boatboy24

almargita said:


> Pleasant surprise in todays mail! I won two GOLD medals in the 2016 Wine Makers Magazine competition..... One for a Peach Icewine & one for a Chocolate Raspberry Port.
> Al



Way to go!


----------



## JohnT

almargita said:


> Pleasant surprise in todays mail! I won two GOLD medals in the 2016 Wine Makers Magazine competition..... One for a Peach Icewine & one for a Chocolate Raspberry Port.
> Al


 



ibglowin said:


> Results have been posted. Went 4 for 4! One Silver and 3 Bronze. My 2012 "Prisoner blend" took the Silver. Will be interesting to read the notes.
> 
> Results are posted online here.


 

WOOOOHOOOO! 

Congrats!


----------



## dcbrown73

almargita said:


> Pleasant surprise in todays mail! I won two GOLD medals in the 2016 Wine Makers Magazine competition..... One for a Peach Icewine & one for a Chocolate Raspberry Port.
> Al



Congrats! ...now, I need to check that it was actually gold medal caliber wine. When can you send me a sample for this test?


----------



## TXWineDuo

Congratulations Mike and Al !!


----------



## ibglowin

Hardware and notes showed up today. Almost 9000 entries. They seem more organized but the notes are no better than a competition where you pay $10 a bottle to enter. Nice medals and a certificate suitable for framing! LOL


----------



## NCWC

We won 1 gold Petite Syrah 2 Silver Merlot and Sangiovese Port 1 Bronze Cab Sav
At least I know we are not making swill. The judges notes are interesting to read.


----------



## ibglowin

An interesting side note is that each wine (for me anyways) was scored by only (3) judges. I have entered much smaller competitions and had at least (4) and sometimes (5) judges score and give feedback.


----------



## Boatboy24

NCWC said:


> We won 1 gold Petite Syrah 2 Silver Merlot and Sangiovese Port 1 Bronze Cab Sav
> At least I know we are not making swill. The judges notes are interesting to read.



Nice job!!!


----------



## Tnuscan

Congratulations guys!

Wouldn't it be nice to be a judge that got to taste all those awesome wines?

Cheers!!!


----------



## Neviawen

Im in! Should be fun


----------



## Johnd

Neviawen said:


> Im in! Should be fun



Oldish thread, competition was over in May 2016............


----------



## mennyg19

Johnd said:


> Oldish thread, competition was over in May 2016............







Neviawen said:


> Im in! Should be fun




Try this thread: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53811


----------

